

Getting a job - IvanMF

I would like some advice. I&#x27;m coming from a pretty naive situation. For 2 months from 1st July 2015 to 31st August 2015, I plan to deeply master and have a grasp of C++(including STL), algorithms and data structures. Do you think that if I have mastered the material I can easily get a part time programming job. In particular I plan to master stuff like graph theory. To be specific I plan to use material from Tim Roughgarden and Robert Sedgewick from Coursera. You are welcome to ask me any question about this topic if you find it relevant for the discussion. Thank you.
======
willstepp
Not sure how experienced you are already, but if the goal is 'getting a job'
your best bet would be to focus on web or mobile technologies. Not that
learning C++ and algorithms would be a waste, most definitely not, but it's
not going to open as many doors.

------
brianwawok
Do you have a degree? For all the talk about degree not mattering... A lot of
jobs good for entry level people demand a bachelor's. Yes you can find a job
without, but it will be a different search path.

~~~
IvanMF
I'm a second year bachelor student. It's a Nanoscience, so basically not
related to programming.

~~~
brianwawok
Well, that is still a hard science degree. Hard science degree + a few
programming classes makes you look pretty good.

